
What are some great examples of well-designed personal websites? - negativetwelve
My personal website is in need of a redesign but inspiration has not yet struck me. Everyone on hacker news reads a lot or at least visits lots of diverse websites, so post your favorite designs here and hopefully we can all be inspired!
======
murtza
I like Derek Sivers's personal website. It is clean, easy-to-read, and has
good spacing.

<http://sivers.org/>

------
hboon
Bret Victor's <http://worrydream.com>. While the design is interesting, the
content is killer.

~~~
ishener
are you kidding me?

the page doesn't even scroll using the mousewheel or amy possible key (arrows,
space, pageupqdown). i have to use the tiny scrollbar on the right.

I'm using chrome on win 7.

completely unusable.

~~~
alphast0rm
This is clearly by design, try clicking on something (and then scrolling!) to
navigate the site like intended.

~~~
veeti
Yeah, and it is clearly a fucking idiotic design. Breaking a basic navigation
feature that works as intended in every other application and web page for the
sake of "design" is not a good thing.

~~~
sixQuarks
I agree it's bad design IF it were a consumer/business site. But remember,
this is a personal site. Anything goes, and I think he knows better than to do
this on a commercial site.

~~~
veeti
What on earth does a "personal site" have anything to do with a design being
good? It's just as broken on a personal site as it is on a business site. It
breaks an established, 20 year old user interface expectation and greatly
hinders the usability of the page.

It makes no sense and there is no excuse for it.

~~~
sixQuarks
because a personal site is a sandbox where you can experiment. It doesn't have
to fit a mold. Same thing with an artist who is doing their own thing vs an
artist who is paid to create a design for a company. You wouldn't tell the
artist to paint a certain way because that's the way it's done commercially.
Same thing here.

~~~
veeti
...And what does that have to do with this? Sure, experiment all you want with
your personal website, but it doesn't change the fact that the site being more
"experimental" does not excuse the utterly idiotic and completely broken
scrolling/scrollbar UI. It's a piece of shit and it makes the site very
difficult to use on a desktop browser. This has nothing to do with "fitting a
mold": it has everything to do with _basic functionality_. It's a completely
failed "experiment". End of story.

~~~
alphast0rm
You obviously have a better design sense and much more experience than someone
who has been at Apple for the long haul designing UI/UX and has won the Apple
Design Award! I hear that's not credible at all.

~~~
veeti
Nice appeal to authority. This nonsense coming from an _Apple designer_ only
makes it worse.

------
jameswyse
Codrops (awesome site btw) posted a roundup of nice websites recently:

[http://tympanus.net/codrops/2012/12/18/a-creative-year-
disti...](http://tympanus.net/codrops/2012/12/18/a-creative-year-distinctive-
web-designs-
of-2012/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+tympanus+%28Codrops%29)

------
xauronx
I'm in the middle of redesigning my portfolio page. This is where I am so far:
<http://claudesutterlin.com>

it's nothing great but if you're interested in building off of it I'll share
the code.

~~~
ishbits
I love the simplicity of your site. Looks great.

------
muellerwolfram
i'm also in the process of creating a personal portfolio site. so far i got:
<http://muellerwolfram.prtfl.io/about>

also, i think that creating a personal website is such a common use case that
as a side project, i'm creating a saas webapp for creating portflio sites.
checkout <http://prtfl.io> in coming weeks.

------
victordiaz
here you have mine, <http://www.victordiazbarrales.com>, still working on it
but its getting there! :)

------
pdm55
multiple designs - UI patterns <http://patterntap.com/>

------
pdm55
i like this <http://cirw.in/blog/lspace>

------
negativetwelve
Awesome, thanks guys!

